# Phosphat im 3 Jahre alten Schwimm-Teich



## Walter123 (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin ein Neuling was Foren betrifft.
Ich besitze einen Schwimmteich mit rund 110 m³ 140 m² und 3 m Tiefe.
Der Teich wurde vor 3 Jahren angelegt. Bauweise mit Teich Sächen.
Von Anfang an habe ich Probleme mit diversen Algen. 
Jahr 1 : Schwebealgen (ist normal) und Fadenalgen
Jahr 2 : Schwebealgen (ist normal) und Fadenalgen
Jahr 3 : Schwebealgen und Schmieralgen die wie Wolken aussehen und auseinanderfallen.
Leider wird mein Problem mit jedem Jahr schlimmer und ich verliere die Freude am Teich  Meine Pflanzen wuchern wie wild, Seerosen, __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut usw. 
Leider habe ich Phosphatwerte von 0,1 und mehr. So, ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr weiter. Meine Pflanzen wachsen wie wild, Meine Algen auch und ich Mus Täglich ein -zwei Maurertröge ab Keschern. Was soll oder kann ich jetzt noch tun?
Technik: Hab den Teich heuer mit 2 IBC Filtern (2 m³ Filtermaterial) erweitert, rund 8000l duchfluss!
und 110 W UVC Lampen eingebaut. 
Wie kann ich die Ursache der hohen  P–Werte bekämpfen? 
Sollte jemand ein ähnliches Problem gehabt haben bin ich für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## danyvet (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phosphat im 3 Jahre alten Teich*

Hallo Walter,

ein aktueller Thread, der ganz gut zu deinem passt, ist dieser hier. Besonders die Beiträge von Biotopfan find ich richtig gut.

Hier ist auch noch ein Thread, wo es auch um Phosphat geht. Das Thema hab ich gestartet, weil ich einen Profi an meinen Teich geholt hab. Nicht, dass mein Teich so schlimm beisammen wär, aber ich wollts einfach mal von einem Profi begutachtet haben. In diesem Thread gibts auch Tipps, wie man das Phosphat loswerden könnte.
Hat bei mir allerdings nur mäßig funktioniert, aber es ist auch nicht ganz "nach Vorschrift" gelaufen.

Zusammenfassend komm ich nach ebenfalls 3 Teichjahren drauf, dass man manchen Teichen einfach mehr Zeit geben muss als anderen. Geduld ist wirklich DAS Zauberwort beim Teich


----------



## Digicat (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phosphat im 3 Jahre alten Teich*

Servus Walter

Herzlich Willkommen

Du schreibst du hast eine 110W UVC in Betrieb ....
Mich wundert nicht wenn du ...


> .... ich Mus Täglich ein -zwei Maurertröge ab Keschern. ...


Es muß irgendwo her eine Verunreinigung des Wassers passieren 

Hast du einen Skimmer ... mir düngt nicht 

Um die Lage besser beurteilen zu können wären Bilder vom Teich von Vorteil ...


----------



## Walter123 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phosphat im 3 Jahre alten Schwimm-Teich*

Hallo Digicat,
Leider sind meine Fotos zu groß zum hochladen daher stelle ich sie in Picasa frei.
Die UVC ist seit einigen Tagen am Arbeiten. Ich hab 2 Probleme einerseits die Schwebealgen und Andererseits die Faden und Schmieralgen. Heute hab ich wieder mal die Wasserwerte gemessen und das P liegt bei                    P04:1.0 mg/l PH 7,6,    KH: 3°    GH >7    No2: 0     No3: 0
Das Leitungswasser o4:0,1 mg/l PH 7,2,    KH: 15°    GH >21    No2: 0     No3: 0
Das mal zu den Werten.  Ich vermute das in meinen Substrat das Problem liegt. Beim Bau der Teichanlage wurde Substrat für die Pflanzen eingebracht (Sand und Lehmgemisch 5Teile Sand ein Teil Lehm) Das wurde übrigens auch bei meinen Freunden, die einen baugleichen Teich haben und zur -gleichen -
Zeit baute auch so gemacht. Und der Teich Funktioniert. Was kann ich jetzt machen?
Teich auslassen und neu füllen?
Teich auslassen und alles ausräumen? 
Teich zuschütten?
Nein, letzteres mach ich nicht, nur weis ich halt nicht weiter was ich gegen das P und die Algen machen kann.


----------



## Joerg (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phosphat im 3 Jahre alten Schwimm-Teich*

Servus Walter,
versuch es doch mal damit: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31665
Ich werde bald einen Filter mit Eisenspänen in Betrieb nehmen.
Das Eisen fällt das Phosphat aus und das sollte langfristig das Wachtum eindämmen.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Walter123 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phosphat im 3 Jahre alten Schwimm-Teich*

Jetzt der link und eine PDF vom Bau

https://picasaweb.google.com/waltersbuell/Teich?authkey=Gv1sRgCMfyhpHwg8T38QE&feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/waltersbuell/Teich?authkey=Gv1sRgCMfyhpHwg8T38QE&feat=directlink

Hoffe das passt so!
Der Linz von DANIVET war sehr aufschlussreich.
Lg Walter


----------



## Walter123 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Phosphat im 3 Jahre alten Schwimm-Teich*

Danke Jörg,
Bei meinen Teich mit rund 110m³ geht das ins Geld!
außerdem  weiß ich noch nicht wie ich erkenne das das Eisenoxid gesättigt ist? 
weißt du da was?


----------

